# Im feeling a lil Cool Heat today...MAC eat ya heart out! pfftt *Updated Product List*



## GlamYOURUs (May 13, 2008)

So all this excitement and anticipation of all these LE collections thrown left and right have been overwhelming to say the least. I think most of us can agree, right?

I am going to be EXTREMELY* PICKY AND STINGY* from now on when I go MAC shopping. Thats right folks, no more Miss Empty Wallet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So move out of the way Cool Heat! *kick* Because I don't need you. Yeah thats right, I said it! *I DON'T NEED YOU!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I came up with my own Cool Heat look w/o your LE items *roll eyes* In fact, WITHOUT ANY MAC PRODUCTS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*EXCEPT COMET BLUE* b/c there is nothing like it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 So I just used different high and low end products to create this look, it took lots of digging around to do but I am glad I did it. Or I would have bought all of Cool Heat and regretted it later! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any CC is appreciated. Hope ya'll enjoy this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. I was being a lil pornographic there, sorry. I am practicing to become a stripper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk I don't mean to offend anyone. Its all in fun & humor. =)

I will post product names later, I have to find everything I used again. lol














































Its getting hot in here...





Wardrobe malfunction! My bra matches my crease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I am too COOL for you! *snap*





Like omgah I love looking at myself and googling myself, as well as make  funny faces on my MAC (computer) all day long b/c like I have no life! *teehee* [/end Kim Kardashian]









Okay Thats ALL folks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Face:
Monistat Chafing Gel
Urban Decay Surreal Skin Foundation in Vision
Vasanti Duo Concealer in #2
Bare Minerals Face Color in Glee
Ulta Mineral powder Foundation

Eyes:
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Loreal Hip Duo in Showy
Studio Gear e/s in Freesia
Stila e/s in Kitten
Trucco e/s in Spirit
Hot Topic e/s Duo in Silver/Pink
Maybelline Define A Lash
Ardell Falsies
NYC waterproof pencil liner in black
Victoria's Secret Pencil Me In Brow pencil
Homemade Mixing Medium

Lips:
Nyx l/g in Tea Rose
MAC Dazzleglass in Comet Blue


----------



## purrtykitty (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Im feeling a lil Cool Heat today...MAC eat ya heart out! pfftt*

LOL, this is great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You tell 'em!


----------



## beauty_marked (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Im feeling a lil Cool Heat today...MAC eat ya heart out! pfftt*

I LOVE IT!!! ALL OF IT!! GORGEOUS!!

especailly the "my bra matches my crease" (thats a talent) and the "kim kardashian on her macbook" pics. i LOLED big time for that one.

Now your making me wonder if i really *need* all of cool heat.

btw if you dont mind me asking (you can choose not to asnwer) whats your nationality?


----------



## mslitta (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Im feeling a lil Cool Heat today...MAC eat ya heart out! pfftt*

This look is HOT. But all of you looks are hot. I know how you feel about the MAC situation. I am always broke and scavenging (spell check) for change to put in my Gas tank. If only I could pawn my MU that would be great.


----------



## mslitta (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Im feeling a lil Cool Heat today...MAC eat ya heart out! pfftt*

This look is HOT. But all of you looks are hot. I know how you feel about the MAC situation. I am always broke and scavenging (spell check) for change to put in my Gas tank. If only I could pawn my MU that would be great.


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Im feeling a lil Cool Heat today...MAC eat ya heart out! pfftt*

haha preach it!  You look beautiful I love the eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and of course the matching lips!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Im feeling a lil Cool Heat today...MAC eat ya heart out! pfftt*

I always wondered your nationality too!  You look gorgeous as always!


----------



## midge (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Im feeling a lil Cool Heat today...MAC eat ya heart out! pfftt*

lol, you're adorable.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Im feeling a lil Cool Heat today...MAC eat ya heart out! pfftt*

Like Oh Ma Gaaaaa... Could you be any hotter? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love it!  And damn you Comet Blue for not working for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am dying to know what you used!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Im feeling a lil Cool Heat today...MAC eat ya heart out! pfftt*

Thanks babez, lets guess my nationality


----------



## Rennah (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Im feeling a lil Cool Heat today...MAC eat ya heart out! pfftt*

You look amazing! The colors are so pretty.


----------



## Rennah (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Im feeling a lil Cool Heat today...MAC eat ya heart out! pfftt*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Thanks babez, lets guess my nationality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hmmm... Bangladeshi?


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Im feeling a lil Cool Heat today...MAC eat ya heart out! pfftt*

That looks awesome on you, love it! Can't wait to find out what you used.


----------



## fairytale22 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Im feeling a lil Cool Heat today...MAC eat ya heart out! pfftt*

Wow that first closeup=gorgeousss!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Im feeling a lil Cool Heat today...MAC eat ya heart out! pfftt*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_hmmm... Bangladeshi?_

 
Nope.


----------



## mreichert (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Im feeling a lil Cool Heat today...MAC eat ya heart out! pfftt*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Thanks babez, lets guess my nationality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're so hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love those blues on you!

And.... my guess is Spanish and Greek? (I stink at guessing nationalities 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Nelly711 (May 14, 2008)

You are so cute!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 14, 2008)

*~*You are gorgeous!!! LMAO @ Kim's macbook "effect" faces!!!!*~*


----------



## hr44 (May 14, 2008)

GASP! I love this look!
Hmmm yummy to the blues. 

By the way...my assumption...Indian ;-)


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 14, 2008)

Hot!
Im totally skipping cool heat too


----------



## ashleydenise (May 14, 2008)

lol you're so cute. I love the makeup!


----------



## ndn-ista (May 14, 2008)

Cute! Your indian no doubt, prob punjabi or guju?


----------



## aziajs (May 14, 2008)

You crack me up.


----------



## Baby Mac (May 14, 2008)

Looks beautiful..ill guess you could be Lebanese or some middle eastern nationality ??


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Cute! Your indian no doubt, prob punjabi or guju?_

 
DING DING DING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 An NDN will always recognize an NDN. haha Well most of the time anyway. Indians sometimes think I am Persian or Italian. Others will think I am latina.

But yes I am Indian and I am Punjabi (northern part of India- state of Punjab)

And thanks everyone =)


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 14, 2008)

haha... i loved that.. all your comments were so funny and cute..
you are one of the most gorgeous girls i have seen (im not a lesbian, FYI) haha, but you really are.. i love this look! beautiful!


----------



## ilovegreen (May 14, 2008)

another gorgeous look from you


----------



## Caramel_QT (May 14, 2008)

Gorgeous look and good for you for getting this look withOUT the prods from the collection - it really shows that we don't always need to run out and buy the entire line, with no questions asked.

Thanks for posting this. You are of course really beautiful - but you already know that, girl!


----------



## ndn-ista (May 14, 2008)

I know right! I get that I am all these other nationalities too and mixed ALL the time. No one can ever figure me out. I love it!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 14, 2008)

Oh gorgeous, I love the lashes.


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 14, 2008)

You are too cute!! I always love your FOTDs... you look just stunning with this color combo


----------



## n_c (May 14, 2008)

Too funny! Great look and well blended...whats on your lower lash line, the purple?


----------



## glam8babe (May 14, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## Rennah (May 14, 2008)

Indian was my next guess... cuz you look a little like Aishwarya Rai!


----------



## elegant-one (May 14, 2008)

FREAKIN Gorgeous!!! Your hair looks exceptionally pretty in these pics!

AND, OMGOLLY.....laughin myself silly with your comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!


----------



## alwaysbella (May 14, 2008)

awesome!!! now you're making me think twice too


----------



## mimibrowneyes (May 14, 2008)

your pics r gr8! love ur eyes


----------



## Moonspell (May 14, 2008)

You look amazing!


----------



## User67 (May 14, 2008)

You look HOT!!!


----------



## ri0tdorque (May 14, 2008)

I love the look but actually I love your fake lashes placement I'm still learning how to put them on and yours look so just.....blend wonderful with the look!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 14, 2008)

So, so gorgeous!  You are so beautiful!  I love your FoTDs!


----------



## makikay (May 14, 2008)

You have beautiful skin!
And I love the matching bra! =P


----------



## cakeandmartinis (May 14, 2008)

You are way too gorgeous!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 14, 2008)

You are hilarious! You look hot


----------



## kimmy (May 14, 2008)

A+! :d


----------



## eenerkwak (May 15, 2008)

lmfao your bra pic is so funny :] i like


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 15, 2008)

i love it.. looks very pretty


----------



## Calico (May 15, 2008)

I loved reading your post, you were hilarious, and your makeup skills are to die for... your gorgeous, and thanks for that idea with Cool Heat - I dont get all the collections here, and was getting frustrated at missing so many, but i think i just need to up my creativity like you did and take inspiration from the collections!
Thanks!


----------



## Susanne (May 15, 2008)

Beautiful eyes!


----------



## PomPoko (May 15, 2008)

Gorgeous girl! Your hair looks so sexy, i love volume-y big hair, but unfortunately i have really thin and fine hair. I am v jealous


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (May 15, 2008)

Eyes look gorgeous! Lips look great too! Funny enough I did not think Comet Blue could look good in anyway but it looks great w/ the l/s combo and the eyes.


----------



## miss_supra (May 15, 2008)

That purple is hot!


----------



## melliquor (May 15, 2008)

Gorgeous.  You have kick ass skills.  You have me convinced.  I am going to go through my stash and see what I can dup for Cool Heat e/s.


----------



## JollieJanice (May 15, 2008)

oh this is so pretty, you've really made it work


----------



## Ramona6 (May 16, 2008)

You look Persian. Anyways you are absolutely gorgeous. I love this look, actuallly I love all your FOTDs.


----------



## Myranda (May 16, 2008)

Really gorgeous!
I'm curious about the purple on your lower lashline as well!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 16, 2008)

The purple is actually the Hot topic Duo in Silver/Pink. Its not really pink, or purple. It kind of looks like Pink Pearl.


----------



## elmo1026 (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_So all this excitement and anticipation of all these LE collections thrown left and right have been overwhelming to say the least. I think most of us can agree, right?

I am going to be EXTREMELY* PICKY AND STINGY* from now on when I go MAC shopping. Thats right folks, no more Miss Empty Wallet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So move out of the way Cool Heat! *kick* Because I don't need you. Yeah thats right, I said it! *I DON'T NEED YOU!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I came up with my own Cool Heat look w/o your LE items *roll eyes* In fact, WITHOUT ANY MAC PRODUCTS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*EXCEPT COMET BLUE* b/c there is nothing like it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 So I just used different high and low end products to create this look, it took lots of digging around to do but I am glad I did it._

 
So I guess this means that you are not going to purchase anything from this line, this summer.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (May 22, 2008)

*Very beautiful as usual!!!!! you really inspire us little people! KEEP IT COMING LOL*


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_So I guess this means that you are not going to purchase anything from this line, this summer._

 
I probably will but not as much as I anticipated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want the purple shadow. I have nothing like it.


----------



## elmo1026 (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I probably will but not as much as I anticipated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really want the purple shadow. I have nothing like it._

 
I feel the same way I do not want to buy much from this collection but a few eyeshadows. Mainly, the one that look like Big T because I missed out on  the C-Shock collection. 

I can not wait until you do some fotd's of from this collection.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_I feel the same way I do not want to buy much from this collection but a few eyeshadows. Mainly, the one that look like Big T because I missed out on  the C-Shock collection. 

I can not wait until you do some fotd's of from this collection._

 
I missed out on C Shock as well mainly b/c I was out of town and I wasn't into MAC then as much as I am now. lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I bought all of it on specktra! The purple and the blue one are the ones I want. B/c the dark blue one is VP. You can never dismiss a VP


----------



## Naxiaa30 (Jun 25, 2008)

I LOVE THE LOOK, however......I am guilty. I LOVE COOL HEAT!!! to me it is the best launch so far.. well for my skin tone. Solar White is AWSOME!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 25, 2008)

You are such a beautiful woman!  I really enjoy your tutorials.   This was fantastic.


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 25, 2008)

This look is absolutely stunning!  (So are you!)


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_DING DING DING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 An NDN will always recognize an NDN. haha Well most of the time anyway. Indians sometimes think I am Persian or Italian. Others will think I am latina.

But yes I am Indian and I am Punjabi (northern part of India- state of Punjab)

And thanks everyone =)_

 
omg ur hot! i always love ur fotd's. i think indian women are the most beautiful in the world.i can def tell ur not a latina.


----------



## Rosario (Jun 25, 2008)

WOW!!! that is one Gorgeous look!!!! and you didnt need any mac just comes to show when your trying to save you can work with other stuff. Unlike me who emptied all her wallet for most of the Cool heat eyeshadow im such a sucker for blues!!!
 Loving the look


----------



## shmoopy (Jun 25, 2008)

looks amazing!  you have skills!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful! I have that bra! haha


----------



## Moxy (Aug 4, 2008)

WOWOWOWOW!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Damn you look fab in these photos. I feel so lesbian right now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seriously, I could NOT pick a photo in which you look best cuz you look stunning on each and every one of them. And tell me what you do with your hair because it's always so shiny and glossy and full of volume that it makes me go


----------



## chickied99 (Aug 4, 2008)

Your hair is absolutely gorgeous and I love the colours on you.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 4, 2008)

you're gorgeous. I love this look on you. You look so much like Kim K, its freaky lol


----------



## c00ki312 (Aug 4, 2008)

love the poses! ooh we have the same bra lol and i thought u were latina!


----------

